# Myspace



## TATTRAT (Feb 8, 2007)

Inspired by SizzilinIN, who all has a myspace account?

I have one to keep up with family and friends on the island and buddies I have in a lot of bands, some people from school, and a few beatniks I have grown up with.

Feel free to stop by!

www.myspace.com/tattrat

If you feel inclined, drop your link too.


----------



## tsi88kid (Feb 8, 2007)

Mine is                  www.myspace.com/strtracn4lyf


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 8, 2007)

Great idea.  I have mine set up for just friends vs. public.... so I'd love to add my dc friends.


----------



## mad_evo99 (Feb 8, 2007)

www.myspace.com/mad_evo99


----------



## tsi88kid (Feb 8, 2007)

hey mad evo i added you and btw yur evo is sick i had a dsm as well 4g63 for life.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 9, 2007)

www.myspace.com/deadlysushi


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 9, 2007)

www.myspace.com/58986841


----------



## MrBoofuss (Feb 9, 2007)

www.myspace.com/crystalladymist


----------



## Clutch (Feb 9, 2007)

www.myspace.com/semblovr

Just don't make fun of me for being weird.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 9, 2007)

You guys have inspired me and I just wrote up my basics so far here...(bottom half of each section is written in English) a little difficulty in navigating at this moment , I will figure out how to make my page fancier when I get a chance!!


----------



## mish (Feb 9, 2007)

MJ, loved your 'space' and enjoyed looking at member's shared links/spaces. Maybe, I can ask for pointers down the line.   Tatt, I have an account, but haven't figured out where to begin or What's it's (really) all about, Alfie?


----------



## MJ (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks Mish! 

If you google "Myspace backgrounds" you will find a ton of stuff. Those sites will give you the html code and you put that in your "about me" section. If you need more pointers just ask. 

The official DC Myspace is in my sig. My little helper Crewsk  takes care of that one. Here is mine (add me guys!)

www.myspace.com/foodislifeforeveryone​


----------



## crewsk (Feb 9, 2007)

I don't really do anything on there MJ, I just make sure everyone is being nice.


----------



## sattie (Feb 9, 2007)

www.myspace.com/therealsattie


----------



## BigDog (Feb 15, 2007)

Y'all, I'm gonna add you to my friend list, or at least request to. Here's my link.

www.myspace.com/bigdog6791

EDIT: well, I've requested those that I could.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 15, 2007)

good bump, Big Dog!

I wonder if this thread could get stickied?


----------



## Alix (Feb 15, 2007)

Sure Tattrat. I'm not sure if we will leave it forever as that tends to clutter up the boards but for now, you got it.


----------



## BigDog (Feb 15, 2007)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> good bump, Big Dog!
> 
> I wonder if this thread could get stickied?


 
Thanks! Gotta love the staff here. Ask and ye shall receive!


----------



## jkath (Feb 15, 2007)

so you follow NASCAR,  eh big dog? I've had to learn quite a bit, since both kids love it.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks a bunch, Alix!


----------



## BigDog (Feb 15, 2007)

jkath said:
			
		

> so you follow NASCAR, eh big dog? I've had to learn quite a bit, since both kids love it.


 
Yup yup yup!


----------



## jkath (Feb 15, 2007)

so....?  pretty wild about the whole "jet fuel in the manifold".
my guys watch Sorenson, Kane & Johnson. But, at the race in another week they'll be hanging with the Dupont set.


----------



## sattie (Feb 15, 2007)

Bigdog..... I'm diggin that BG!!!


----------



## shannon in KS (Feb 17, 2007)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Great idea. I have mine set up for just friends vs. public.... so I'd love to add my dc friends.


 
hmm, thats comforting, I am kinda behind the times, I kind of avoided myspace because I assumed it was like posting your whole life on the net, and I am a little selective..... I might have to check it out now!


----------



## BigDog (Feb 17, 2007)

jkath said:
			
		

> so....? pretty wild about the whole "jet fuel in the manifold".
> my guys watch Sorenson, Kane & Johnson. But, at the race in another week they'll be hanging with the Dupont set.


 
Yeah. I haven't followed it as closely as I would have liked, so I don't know a ton about it. It's disheartening though, because I really like Michael Waltrip.

For straight up being a fan of, I guess I'd say I'm a Hendrick fan. Jeff Gordon is who got me into NASCAR, and Jimmie Johnson was the keeper. I follow those guys the most, but I like watching a good race. I like Stewart, Dale Jr., DJ, too. I mainly want to see a good race, and not see the same people always winning or always doing poorly. It seems like the only teams that can do anything are Gibbs, Hendrick, Roush, DEI or Childress. It's nice to see others get in the mix, like the rookie that is on the pole for the 500 this weekend. I don't recall his name, but it's good to see!


----------



## BigDog (Feb 17, 2007)

sattie said:
			
		

> Bigdog..... I'm diggin that BG!!!


 
Thanks! I really like it too!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 17, 2007)

hmmm, seems like signing up for myspace is like a fountain of youth.

sush...26?  mj...18??

i think i'll be 23 again.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 17, 2007)

23 is the new 40


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 17, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> hmmm, seems like signing up for myspace is like a fountain of youth.
> 
> sush...26? mj...18??
> 
> i think i'll be 23 again.


 
Hey at least I was honest.........besides 40 is the new 30


----------



## JGDean (Feb 19, 2007)

www.myspace.com/142868402


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 24, 2007)

I am my real age here aand at my space...


----------



## phantomtigger (Mar 2, 2007)

www.myspace.com/akimattamika


But, my profile is set to private.  Send me a message stating you saw this on the DC forum, and I'll add you as a friend.  After you send the message, you can click on add to friends, and I'll add you!!


----------



## zardiw (Mar 4, 2007)

MySpace is INFESTED with viruses, spyware, and other nasties....no way am I going into that swamp..........lol...........z


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Mar 4, 2007)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> Inspired by SizzilinIN, who all has a myspace account?
> 
> I have one to keep up with family and friends on the island and buddies I have in a lot of bands, some people from school, and a few beatniks I have grown up with.
> 
> ...


 

   I love the french fry thing!!!


----------



## crewsk (Mar 4, 2007)

Mrs. Cuillo said:
			
		

> I love the french fry thing!!!


 
That's one of my favorites too Mrs. C!


----------



## MJ (Mar 4, 2007)

zardiw said:
			
		

> MySpace is INFESTED with viruses, spyware, and other nasties....no way am I going into that swamp..........lol...........z


Myspace itself doesn't install any nefarious software onto your computer - its just like anything else out there on the net. If you are not sure what you are clicking - don't click it! and never give your password to anyone and you will be fine on myspace.


----------



## chasinmichigan (Mar 4, 2007)

www.myspace.com/chasinmichigan

I like discusscooking better, twice as filling with only a fraction of the life-sucking drama.


----------



## spryte (Mar 13, 2007)

www.myspace.com/woodlandspryte


----------



## mraa (Mar 20, 2007)

www.myspace.com/mraalane

it's still in process of being customized.


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 30, 2007)

if you get add me messages I just added a few of you to myspace...
Just to let you knw, cause here lately I get alot of spammers...


----------



## buckytom (Mar 30, 2007)

lol, i see a wave of honesty has hit us.

actually, i was hiking in michigan, and came upon ronjohn bowling in the woods. he offered me some mead, and i must have fallen asleep...


----------



## IronSides (Apr 17, 2007)

i have one but it sucks will post it once it is improved


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Jun 10, 2007)

And... Here is mine.  
I have a few food-related blog entries near the top.
...need to add some more that people have been pestering me about too.

http://www.myspace.com/nicholasmosher


----------



## CherryRed (Jun 10, 2007)

www.myspace.com/kyra06


----------



## shannon in KS (Aug 12, 2007)

I finally was yanked into the 21st century and broke down, upgraded from Windows 98 to Vista, seemed like jumping the Grand Canyon!  I just started up a "weak" page.  Yeah, it's a work in progress.  A very addictive, and frustrating work in progress!  Just not having any luck with all the code thingies.... hahaha

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/229035120


----------



## shannon in KS (Sep 17, 2007)

Bump, finally sitting at the computer for 5 minutes now.  I was looking at this thread to see if there were any new adds, just thought I would nudge it a little in case any new members had pages!!!


----------



## jeninga75 (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh, never even saw this thread... hit me up!

MySpace.com - Jen - 31 - Female - AUGUSTA, Georgia - www.myspace.com/jen_in_ga


----------



## shannon in KS (Sep 20, 2007)

is there a DC banner we can put on our space?????

Shannon


----------



## Gossie (Sep 21, 2007)

crewsk said:


> MySpace




This one has been deleted?


----------



## shannon in KS (Nov 15, 2007)

bump!


----------



## NAchef (Nov 16, 2007)

I no longer have a myspace account but........

I met my wife on myspace! We both had a child and we both divorced about the same time (within a couple months) We dated for a little while got married in Vegas with our kids as the only ones there and had another child about a year later. She is the best thing thats happened to me and I owe it al to myspace. hahaha Just dont feel the need to be on there anymore.

Hope ya liked my story!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 16, 2007)

Gossie said:


> This one has been deleted?


 
Yes, I deleted it. I also removed where I had posted it on here.


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 22, 2007)

AWESOME!! The internet is a great thing!  It connects sooo many people that would otherwise not meet!  I have met a lot of great friends, that will be there for a lifetime!  I just hope I am so lucky to meet the "one"!!!  



NAchef said:


> I no longer have a myspace account but........
> 
> I met my wife on myspace! We both had a child and we both divorced about the same time (within a couple months) We dated for a little while got married in Vegas with our kids as the only ones there and had another child about a year later. She is the best thing thats happened to me and I owe it al to myspace. hahaha Just dont feel the need to be on there anymore.
> 
> Hope ya liked my story!


----------



## TATTRAT (Dec 23, 2007)

HI, Shannon


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 16, 2008)

BUMP
wanted to bump this. I finally got in with this and want to see who else is on there. Mine is set to private, so, you'll have to tell me your name in the message or something.
MySpace.com - stacy - 39 - Female - Texas - www.myspace.com/texasgirl1107


----------



## virgo152 (Mar 16, 2008)

I have a facebook account.


----------



## shannon in KS (Mar 16, 2008)

hey, you!  I tried messaging you back but couldn't... =(  Good to hear from you!!!!



texasgirl said:


> BUMP
> wanted to bump this. I finally got in with this and want to see who else is on there. Mine is set to private, so, you'll have to tell me your name in the message or something.
> MySpace.com - stacy - 39 - Female - Texas - www.myspace.com/texasgirl1107


----------



## sydfan (Mar 16, 2008)

TATRATT-I couldn't look at your page because you're profile is set to private. I'll send a request.

I have a couple of accounts. I play in a band and I have also written and recorded some songs of my own, so I use MySpace to host a few of my tunes. 

Here's my page.


MySpace.com - Larry Anderson Jr - LOCKPORT, Illinois - Rock / Classic Rock / Roots Music - www.myspace.com/larryandersonjr


----------



## Saphellae (Mar 17, 2008)

I use facebook, it's a bit easier on the eyes when you go to visit someones page


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 17, 2008)

Myspace scares me, I have a facebook, my SIL's and a friend made me do it!


----------



## virgo152 (Mar 17, 2008)

what's everyone's facebook name.  My is Andrea Reine


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

I don't see the difference of the two.


----------



## Saphellae (Mar 17, 2008)

Mine is Tanya McIntyre  Feel free to add me!!


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 17, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> I don't see the difference of the two.


 
I don't really either, I just haven't heard as much bad press about facebook I guess... 
I have a friend in Denmark that I've had a hard time keeping up with, and when she signed up she invited me, so I had to sign up to see her pics of her new baby... then my SIL's found out I signed up and all heck broke loose! Next thing I know they have about 6 pics of me posted up! 
I don't like those girls anymore.... 
kidding.


----------



## mikki (Mar 18, 2008)

ok you all inspired me to get a myspace account, so when Im off this week i'll sign up for one, probably a facebook too. I'm sure I'll need my 15 year olds help to figure it all out though.


----------



## shannon in KS (Jun 8, 2008)

*nudge


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 9, 2008)

I think at one point in time I had a yahoo 360, Hi5, YouTube, and Myspace account. I can't remember the last time I was on any of them or even looked at them.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 9, 2008)

myspace and facebook is for youngins and pedophiles. i am neither.

having said that, i have a myspace account (duh, what else but my name), but it is only to keep in touch with a friend in ireland who seems incapabable of using regular email.

i do have a friend named "tom" there, though.

do all young people (and pedophiles) post pictures of themselves looking over their shoulders, pursing their lips like they just sucked on a lemon, or is it just me?


----------



## Alix (Jun 9, 2008)

Well since I'm not a pedophile I guess I qualify as a youngun! WOOHOO! I cancelled myspace cuz I was never on there and find Facebook much easier to navigate and lots more to do over there too.


----------



## LT72884 (Jun 9, 2008)

MySpace.com - matt - 23 - Male - DRAPER, UTAH - www.myspace.com/43397500


----------



## shannon in KS (Jul 5, 2008)

hey, lookie what I found?!?!  

MySpace.com - Discuss Cooking - 39 - Male - DALLAS, TEXAS - www.myspace.com/discusscooking


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 5, 2008)

That is disturbing in a way. lol.
That is our old header too.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 5, 2008)

yup, good catch, shannon and tg. 
that's the monochromatic one.


----------



## shannon in KS (Jul 5, 2008)

yeah, I am curious who's page it is?  haha!




texasgirl said:


> That is disturbing in a way. lol.
> That is our old header too.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 5, 2008)

i'm guessing it's one of andy r's pages, the owner of dc.


----------



## Alix (Jul 5, 2008)

Yes, that is the page created by Andy R way back when Myspace was the "in" thing. It used to be kept current by crewsk but she got too busy to look after it so I'm not sure who manages it now. I suspect its Andy. 

I wonder if there is a Facebook link for DC? I'll have to talk to Andy about that.


----------



## shannon in KS (Jul 5, 2008)

Cool, well, hopefully he adds me so I can spread the word even MORE about DC!!!!




Alix said:


> Yes, that is the page created by Andy R way back when Myspace was the "in" thing. It used to be kept current by crewsk but she got too busy to look after it so I'm not sure who manages it now. I suspect its Andy.
> 
> I wonder if there is a Facebook link for DC? I'll have to talk to Andy about that.


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 21, 2008)

I have a myspace page, too.


----------

